# 1987 Toyota Tarago Campervan for sale



## gmrtaylor (Feb 16, 2010)

Toyota Tarago CAMPERVAN, 1987, White, ECONOMICAL 2.0 L ENGINE , recent battery , alternator, and brakes. SLEEPS 2 / SEATS 2 . IDEAL VAN FOR BUDGET BACKPACKERS WITH PLENTY OF STORAGE UNDER BED / CAMPING GEAR FOR BACKPACKERS ALL INC IN THE BARGAIN PRICE OF $3,500.00 / RELIABLE CAR.

Included:

150 watt inverter
traps poles and sun shades
2 camping tables
Coleman BBQ (twin burner)
single burner stove
2 kg gas bottle for stove
Bed + Sheets +Pillows
large cooler
MP3 cable
set of dishes and utensils for 4 people
Tools 
spare batters + jumpers + tow rope

Vehicle will be available in Sydney after February 25th 2010


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

Storage is one way that you are able to help in developing ideas to earned various creativity and able to arrange it properly?


----------

